# Our Guy in China



## HOBIE (Dec 5, 2016)

Guy was going hypo ! A good bloke !


----------



## trophywench (Dec 6, 2016)

Made me laugh when they explained hypoglycaemia to the watching public.  Only UN interesting bit of the whole series! LOL


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2016)

Was a good programme


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 7, 2016)

He's currently trying to break the record for cycling around the British coastline - 4800 miles in 21 days. (220 miles a day)   He set off from Grimsby on Sunday and was in Aberdeenshire this morning.  Very tough call at any time but even more so in dark December.  Good luck to him.

http://road.cc/content/news/213609-...d-cycling-round-british-coastline-aiming-ride


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> He's currently trying to break the record for cycling around the British coastline - 4800 miles in 21 days. (220 miles a day)   He set off from Grimsby on Sunday and was in Aberdeenshire this morning.  Very tough call at any time but even more so in dark December.  Good luck to him.
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/213609-...d-cycling-round-british-coastline-aiming-ride


What a Guy !  I think he is a good advert for this country . I will second that Matt. Good luck to him


----------

